# San Diego County Orchid Society Show



## the jive turkey (Mar 26, 2007)

These are from San Diego County Orchid Society
Lots of good stuff here. The exhibition room smelled Cymbidium, there were so many Dendrobium kingianum specimens that every member at slippertalk could cop a PB. 

I'll start with my favorite. I'd like to give credit but I don't know who the exhibitor was. 






















same exhibitor






here's the mic from this group


----------



## the jive turkey (Mar 26, 2007)

Here is different exhibitor with a group. again, I don't know who this exhibitor was.













the one on the left





the one on the right


----------



## the jive turkey (Mar 26, 2007)

Gold Country Orchids
















That's all for today, I'll post more tomorrow


----------



## eOrchids (Mar 26, 2007)

Nice Photos!


----------



## NYEric (Mar 26, 2007)

Thanx for the photos.


----------



## Hien (Mar 26, 2007)

Thanks for the pictures, I like parvis best too.
the setting could be improved a little bit, I have never seen real jungles, but I never thought their plants would line up so perfectly.


----------



## Candace (Mar 26, 2007)

I had a piece of that Golden Africa from Gold Country and I killed it.


----------



## Ron-NY (Mar 26, 2007)

Candace said:


> I had a piece of that Golden Africa from Gold Country and I killed it.


 that is a neat plant to bad you lost yours...What is the cross on it??


----------



## smartie2000 (Mar 26, 2007)

excellent photos thanks.
I really like those parvis!


----------



## TADD (Mar 26, 2007)

Ummm Wow! What a parvi show!


----------



## Ron-NY (Mar 26, 2007)

Candace you made me work for the info 
Transvaal x Wellesleyanum


----------



## Greenpaph (Mar 26, 2007)

Excellent! Thanks for the tour!


----------



## the jive turkey (Mar 26, 2007)

here is another parvi





same with different settings


----------



## the jive turkey (Mar 27, 2007)

Andy's orchids case


----------



## WolfDog1 (C. Williams) (Mar 31, 2007)

Wow!


----------

